# New AMD 64 rig !!!



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 8, 2005)

First of all a very happy new year to all you guys....
Now this is my first post to the forum so please be a lil' considerate lol   ...
Now I plan to buy a new AMD 64 rig, config is as follows :
Note : all prices mentioned are from Nehru Place as on 08/01/2005 -

Processor & Motherboard

AMD 64 3200+ & Asus K8N-e deluxe (Rs 19200)

RAM

512 MB RAM DDR400 hynix (Rs 3850)

HDD

160 GB Seagate (Rs 3700)

AGP card 

nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT ( AGP)  (Rs 12500)

Monitor 

17" Samsung monitor (Rs 5700 for non flat one)

Cabinet

Please suggest range is upto 1k

Speakers 

Creative Inspire series 6.1 (Rs 4400)

Keyboard

Logitech spill proof keyboard (Rs 250)

Mouse

Microsoft optical mouse (Rs 450)

UPS

Proview (Rs 1600)


TOTAL : Rs 52650 (including cabinet)

Are there any flaws in the config ???
and the prices ???
Please comment !!!


----------



## vysakh (Jan 8, 2005)

dont go for hynix RAM 
if u have enough money get kingston or corsair 

moreover 2 X 256 instead of 512 will give a better performance (dual channel)


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey thnx' for the suggestion but as far as i knw i think the 754 socket motherboards like the one i am gonna buy do not support dual channel ram its only for the 939 series.....

Please correct me if I am wrong

Also the price for Kingston 512 MB DDR400 was quoted as Rs4100 .
Is that fine????

Thanks again

is the rest of the config okay ????
ne other suggestions ???
Also please suggest a cabinet ....

Thanks


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 9, 2005)

*Cool*

Not a suggestion actually, but kingston is better than Hynix. When you are investing, make a wiser one , may be a few bucks more.

Also add a blue tooth USB adapter as a standard device if you own a good blue tooth phone. If it's a camera phone, this accesory is a must. It costs around thousand more.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 9, 2005)

GEFORCE 6600 GT for 12.5k ???
eh?
u sure? selling for a price almost equivalent to a radeon 9800 non pro?as far as i know..there is some misunderstanding..cuz i feel thats through BS.


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 9, 2005)

160GB Seagate HDD 4 3700Rs. only...........am I not dreaming....prices have fallen now...I bought 80GB 4 Rs.3000 in Aug.
        Can ne1 plz mention the present price of 80GB Seagate HDD.


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 10, 2005)

> GEFORCE 6600 GT for 12.5k ???
> eh?
> u sure? selling for a price almost equivalent to a radeon 9800 non pro?as far as i know..there is some misunderstanding..cuz i feel thats through BS.


Nopes thegame its for this price only, the AGP version tht is, cross checked it on 3-4 shops all quote between 12.5k to 13.5k.....
Whats a BS?????



> 160GB Seagate HDD 4 3700Rs. only



Yups its true checked tht price in various shops (its the ide one , the sata one costs bout 500 to 700 bucks more)

Guys i need help with my cabinet which one should i go for ( any favourites???) .....
Please help 

Thnx' ciao


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 10, 2005)

somewhere_i_belong said:
			
		

> > GEFORCE 6600 GT for 12.5k ???
> > eh?
> > u sure? selling for a price almost equivalent to a radeon 9800 non pro?as far as i know..there is some misunderstanding..cuz i feel thats through BS.
> 
> ...



hmm..if thats so..wat wud be the cost of a geforce 6600 non gt..?
and never mind abt the BS..


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 10, 2005)

> hmm..if thats so..wat wud be the cost of a geforce 6600 non gt..?


 
I don't think the 6600 is available in the non - gt version for AGP (are u talking bout' the PCI-e one????)

Again please correct me if I'm wrong !!

Guys cabinet suggestions please ( if ne favorites ) 

Thanks a lot 
ciao


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 16, 2005)

Need just a little more help guys

Need names of some trustworthy shops (with their phone nos if possible) from Nehru Place ......

Please help out as this is the first time i'll be buying straight from Nehru Place.

Thanks in advance


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude think about going for the socket 939 cpus cuz the 754 standard is going to have less amd64's being built for it so that would result in no upgrades for you. Also the price u have quoted for the 6600GT is way too low. Make sure the 6600GT u are getting is clocked @ 1Ghz (memory), cuz the lesser expensive ones are clocked @ 900Mhz (memory). The official prices for the 6600GT (500/1Ghz) is still arnd 14k. So be careful...............


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 19, 2005)

> 6600GT u are getting is clocked @ 1Ghz (memory)



I think the AGP version is clocked at 900 Mhz only its the PCI-e one that is clocked at 1000Mhz......
(Correct me if i'm wrong)

Also could you please qoute the prices of 939 processors and mobos my price range for a mobo and processor combo is around 20k-25k.


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 19, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> hmm..if thats so..wat wud be the cost of a geforce 6600 non gt..?
> and never mind abt the BS..



  8.5K for 6600 non GT PCI-EX!!


 My sig is not showing "GT"....!!


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 19, 2005)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> 160GB Seagate HDD 4 3700Rs. only...........am I not dreaming....prices have fallen now...I bought 80GB 4 Rs.3000 in Aug.
> Can ne1 plz mention the present price of 80GB Seagate HDD.



SATA 80GB Seagate for 3000 , 2500 for IDE HDD
SATA 120GB Seagate for 3500
SATA 160GB Seagate for 3800

  It really pi**** me when after buying sumthing prices drop soooooo much!!!


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 19, 2005)

somewhere_i_belong said:
			
		

> > 6600GT u are getting is clocked @ 1Ghz (memory)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i'll have to correct you since 900Mhz is Nvidia default to balance cost, while most manufacturers like xfx and gainward are going with 1Ghz clock rates for the ram, hence i said be careful. 939 3200+ is arnd 12k(th3 3000+ availability is still suspect, i believe this is some sorta low handed trick by the importers to ensure that their present socket 754 stock gets sold without "further lowering" of prices) and Asus A8V is arnd 8.5-9k and the msi neo2 is 9.5k sumthng, although i wudnt suggest going for the msi, the K8N-E ur going with is a good enuf board (plz confirm the prices again)


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 20, 2005)

> Yes i'll have to correct you since 900Mhz is Nvidia default to balance cost, while most manufacturers like xfx and gainward are going with 1Ghz clock rates for the ram, hence i said be careful



Hey thnx' a ton man i never saw that info newhere.... i'll check up the full specs for the price qouted again....

Also are the 3500+ n 3800+ available here in India?????
(If yes prices plz....)

Ya 1 more thng is there ne Asus board based on the nforce 3 Ultra chipset (thts the 1 tht supports 939 socket right ?)

Could you please list all the mobos based on the nforce 3 ULTRA chipset n their prices.......
Thanx' a ton all


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 20, 2005)

somewhere_i_belong said:
			
		

> > Yes i'll have to correct you since 900Mhz is Nvidia default to balance cost, while most manufacturers like xfx and gainward are going with 1Ghz clock rates for the ram, hence i said be careful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Netime mate, glad to help you out.

For the 3500+ i think it was available with a dealer quoted by funky_monkey, the prices were exorbitant arnd 16k or sumthng; the 3800+ will be much more expensive. Neways better go with the 3200+ since it is a gem of a processor. 

The K8N-e is a nf3 250GB based mobo but it's for the 754. MSI,epox,  have nf3 ultra 939 mobos asus only has nf4 sli and K8t800 based ones. The Gigabyte K8NSNXP-939 is another board based on nf3u but dunno ant availability.


----------



## [flAsh] (Jan 20, 2005)

the gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP-939 is not available in India and is a socket 939 based mobo on nForce3 Ultra chipset whereas GA-K8NSNXP is socket 754 based mobo is also not available in India and is based on nForce3 250Gb, but u can get it by asking ur dealer to get it imported and the cost of hardware will increase accordingly.

i wud say go 4 a Athlon 64 based on Socket 939 as they r the future way or go 4 LGA 775 as intel is soon to release their 64bit enabled Pentium M processors which is much better that Prescott/Newcastle/Winchester cores (as they do the same job without consuming lot of power). Just wait and see the intel's pricings. moreover U can wait 4 SLI to b available 4 Intel ie nForce5 which is soon to b released and "ll support 1000Mhz FSB.

If u r in a hurry then only I wud suggest u to go 4 an Athlon 64 3200+ (socket 939)on a Socket 939 based mobo ie nForce3 Ultra or nForce4 SLI or nForce4 Ultra based mobo.

mobos based on nF3 ultra are MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum. One based on nForce4 SLI is ASUS K8N SLI. Gigabyte also has a nforce4 SLI based mobo GA-K8NXP-SLI which bundles a Gigabyte dual core 3D1 GFX card as well.


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn confused !!!!!




> mobos based on nF3 ultra are MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum. One based on nForce4 SLI is ASUS K8N SLI. Gigabyte also has a nforce4 SLI based mobo GA-K8NXP-SLI which bundles a Gigabyte dual core 3D1 GFX card as well.



Aren't the SLI mobos damn expensive (i donno their price if ne one knows please quote em')

Also is the ASUS A8V Deluxe a good mobo .....
Its based on the VIA K8T890 chipset n has quite decent specs (specs at asus website)
Please guys help me pick up a good 939 mobo now.....
Please quote the price of the mobo as well !!!!
Thanks in advance 
 (Also if i buy this mobo i'll need to go in for a PCI-e gfx card so please suggest one with the name of the company and its price)


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 21, 2005)

somewhere_i_belong said:
			
		

> Damn confused !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah SLI mobo's are very expensive right now(arnd 14-15k region  ), but in the long run if one goes for SLI then they justify the cost . The A8V is a solid mobo and so is the neo2, the a8v shud be arnd 8.5k. Go for it with your eyes closed.


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 21, 2005)

I knw i'm startin' to get on ur nerves guys by askin' so dang many questions but the thing is i wanna be at least a lil' future proof wen' i buy this rig ... 
So please understand n help me as u have been doin' till now.



> Yeah SLI mobo's are very expensive right now(arnd 14-15k region  ), but in the long run if one goes for SLI then they justify the cost



Have u read the review at anandtech which states tht the boards based on the nforce 4 ultra chipset are the same as SLI ones except with the SLI switch in them turned off which can be turned on....
Quite astonishin' n interestin'

Now could you guys please post some mobos based on the nforce 4 Ultra chipset (i wld prefer ASUS or MSI)

Secondly if i wanna buy ne of these boards with PCI-e slots i would require a PCI-e card now i'll still like to go in for the 6600GT (Pci-e ) one as i think it still kicks the other cards azz in the benchmark tests....
So could you please tell me which companies have released the 6600 GT(Pci-e) card n wat are their prices respectively.....

Thanks a ton your help would be truly appreciated again.....


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 22, 2005)

somewhere_i_belong said:
			
		

> I knw i'm startin' to get on ur nerves guys by askin' so dang many questions but the thing is i wanna be at least a lil' future proof wen' i buy this rig ...
> So please understand n help me as u have been doin' till now.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah read the nf4u mobo to sli conversion @ AT, but right now no distris are importing mobos based on Nf4u here (or i might be not aware of it). The gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 is based on the nf4 chipset not ultra but looks like u will have 2 import it. NF4 mobo are still very nascent and rare. 

6600GT is a good mid-segment card, the cards available in India would be 
XFX - 13.5k
Gainward (in Feb) NA
Asus, MSI, Ledtek although for these u will have to contact the distris themselves(if u do get to know the prices drop me a pm).


----------



## impetus (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow! These prices @ nehru place are damn cheap! Its like gold for the price of silver!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Guys 
I too am jumping on the AMD Platform and am selling my P4 But as many i too am not aware of the biz in amd world Tell me if i have got it correct 
Mobo -A8N-SLI Deluxe : - Rs 16400/- 
CPU AMD 3.2G 939 :- Rs 10200/-
RAM Kingston 256 x 4 DDR 400 (From Old PC)
HDD Seagate 160Gb SATA 7200 X 2 (RAID 0) From Old PC
Gramphic Card *****HELP ***** My Old AGP 8x Will not work So please suggest a entry level PCI-E Card (I am not into Games) So cost <10,000/-
SMPS 500W 

Please Audit my selection and suggest corrections if any
Thanks
Pradeep Chauhan


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 23, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> I too am jumping on the AMD Platform and am selling my P4 But as many i too am not aware of the biz in amd world Tell me if i have got it correct
> Mobo -A8N-SLI Deluxe : - Rs 16400/-
> CPU AMD 3.2G 939 :- Rs 10200/-
> ...


A8N Sli >> i think you are being slightly overcharged here. 
AMD 3200+ socket 939 wont come that cheap > shud b arnd 11-12k
and it runs at 2.2Ghz
If you want a entry level gfx card there is the x300, but i'd suggest that you get a XFX/Gainward/Asus 6600 card > arnd 7-8k
SMPS 500W >> 3k Powersafe 500W PSU.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi thanks for the tip my project is not taking off as i am not able to sell my p4 2.4HT and my asus p4p800-vm mobo. So as i have time i can gather more money to get a better cpu please tell me how is the FX51/53 and are they realy better than the say amd 3200? what is the diffrence between the two (arpart from the cache 512k 1MB) what do you recommend and any idea about the cost.


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 26, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Hi thanks for the tip my project is not taking off as i am not able to sell my p4 2.4HT and my asus p4p800-vm mobo. So as i have time i can gather more money to get a better cpu please tell me how is the FX51/53 and are they realy better than the say amd 3200? what is the diffrence between the two (arpart from the cache 512k 1MB) what do you recommend and any idea about the cost.



Ofcourse the FX51/53 are better though the fx51 wud be hard to find. The fx-53 shud be arnd 25k or less. But the benchmark king of yesterday is the mainstream of today. So instead of spending so much on just the processor make sure that you get the best components for your PC which will ensure all round performance.


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 26, 2005)

*HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Guys HELP !!!!!!!!!!

The thing is i wanna go in for a socket 939 mobo n processo r combo n the thng is i'm hearing a lotta bad reviews bout' the socket 939 mobos (specially bout' the ASUS a8v deluxe which i wanted to go in for and the MSI Neo 2 Platinum)....
Now the thing is i wanna go in for a good mobo n i heard sum1 quotin' the price of the ASUS SLI board for 15k (is tht true!!!!)

Now could sum1 please take the pains of helpin' me out n listin' all the prices of the available 939 socket mobos (no matter how high they maybe ) so i can get a clear picture of the market scene .....
(Also please mention the retailer u got the quote(if frm del) coz' i don't knw ne retailers in nehru place)
(i'll be 4ever indebted to u)

Also i heard tht a new shipment is to arrive in the first week of feb after which the Gainward 6600 GT will also be available (Is the Gainward one worth the wait (price/performance)????)

Also will the prices drop after the new shipment ?????

I know guys this is too damn much to ask of you but please could ne one help me out !!!!

Please please please this is sincere request for help!!!!!

Thanks a million in advance !!!


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				somewhere_i_belong said:
			
		

> Guys HELP !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The thing is i wanna go in for a socket 939 mobo n processo r combo n the thng is i'm hearing a lotta bad reviews bout' the socket 939 mobos (specially bout' the ASUS a8v deluxe which i wanted to go in for and the MSI Neo 2 Platinum)....
> Now the thing is i wanna go in for a good mobo n i heard sum1 quotin' the price of the ASUS SLI board for 15k (is tht true!!!!)
> ...



Prices u will have to hunt arnd for those..........

As for the Gainward Query, those cards will be definitely better than the ones available in the market and so personally i feel it will worth the wait. The prices are supposed to be better than the ones offered by XFX so lets wait and watch.


----------

